

Evaluating easiness, performance for django/RDF, etc - Serene

Greetings,<p>I need to quickly evaluate easiness of building and running an application with semantic vs semi-semantic vs relational DB management tools.<p>How long would it take - for a django/python, Java, C or Lisp professional - to create 
a very simple API - just a twitter-like or google-like box for entry of words with prompts from my DB, to be placed in a separate table that could be queried as a part of the database?<p>How much would it cost?<p>Any advice would be greatly appreciated.<p>Thanks,
Irene
======
jaddison
Using Django with the django-piston project (link below) enables you to create
a very easy web REST-based API.

Using the javascript library jQuery and delving into its copious amount of
plugins (autocomplete example link below) would enable you to have a
responsive AJAX interface for a text-entry box.

You wouldn't need django-piston to get the AJAX aspect of what I mention above
to work, but it somewhat simplifies getting results in a JSON format, and
allows you to easily add in new API calls at a later date with its familiar
format (well, familiar once you get used to it).

Links: django-piston: <http://bitbucket.org/jespern/django-piston/wiki/Home>

jQuery: <http://jquery.com/>

jQuery autocomplete example:
<http://www.pengoworks.com/workshop/jquery/autocomplete.htm>

AJAX definition: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ajax_(programming)>

JSON definition: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JSON>

~~~
Serene
Very helpful. Thanks for the information, It turned out to be easier than I
thought.

